# When is the next Long Beach Swap Meet



## 48b6 (Apr 9, 2011)

Anybody know?


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 9, 2011)

Are you asking about the motorcycle/bicycle swap at Veteran's or are you asking about the twice a year Cyclone Coaster vintage swap meet?
Here is the schedule for the one at Veteran's
https://toppingevents.com/socal_cycle.asp


----------



## 48b6 (Apr 10, 2011)

I was refering to the one at Vetrans Stadium, thanks!


----------

